# Newbie - Banded Pygamy or Stimmy



## arjay (Aug 20, 2015)

I signed up to these forums long time ago, but didn't end up getting a snake cause of living circumstances, now I'm keen to get a Banded Pygamy or Stimmie
Living in Brisbane, where should I source a good looking snake. Should I wait for summer to get one? Looking to get a hatchling or should i get a yearling?
Any good info sites on how to take care of these things, in terms of temp and enclosure.
How big should the enclosure should be?
Any other info and comments would be great.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 21, 2015)

There are plenty of factsheets and information around for keeping snakes. I have just purchased by first snake, a juvenile Daintree Jungle Carpet Python. I recommend getting something that has had several unassisted feeds and will be a good established feeder which will probably be around 3-6+ months of age. You can happily keep a snake in a click-clack plastic tub container for the first year or so. This allows you to establish a good feeding pattern and ensure temperatures are satisfactory during the first year. I used the instructions on this website --> http://brendansreptiles.weebly.com/how-to-set-up-a-hatchling-python-tub.html

When they get older, you can introduce to a larger display enclosure. For a full grown stimmy, I would be going for something like a 3ft by 2ft as a minimum. A rock wall which allows it to climb up would maximise the enclosure space it can use. So many keepers buy enclosures with some height and dont integrate some sort of rock wall or climbing material which I think is a bit of a waste. In the wild, stimmies inhabit rocky outcrops and happily climb up rocky ledges etc.

I think all snake morphs can look good but if you are after a particular looking snake, ask for photos of the parent snakes. This will give a good indication how they will look as they age. 

There is no need to wait until Summer. I bought my snake during winter and had it shipped from Brisbane to Melbourne. I would keep checking the classifieds section and Reptiles Down Under classifieds.


----------



## arjay (Aug 21, 2015)

I want to keep the enclosure on top of my tall boy in my room, which is next to the window, will that spot be ok?, I usually play alot of music from my PC in my room, will the snake be ok with constant noise?


----------



## Shotta (Aug 21, 2015)

this may sound weird but a snake hears by sensing vibrations,they pass through skin and to the jaws to a bone called a quasdrate bone,they then send these vibrations to the inner ear but it is yet unknown how they actually process and interpret this information.i have snakes in my room and occasionally play loud music and they dont seem bothered by it.


----------



## Snapped (Aug 24, 2015)

I've always been of the opinion to get the snake you really want, a Stimsons python is a good for someone new to reptiles, but _before _getting any reptile, do lots of research so you know what the snake will need in terms of housing, heat, food etc.

If you get a hatchling, you can keep him in a click clack tub, there's loads of posts on this already, but for starters you'll need a tub, heat mat (don't get any old cheapy, the Microclimate ones are the best and safest), a thermostat, non contact temperature gun and a temperature gauge.
Hides can be cardboard toilet rolls, or small boxes (hatchies are pretty tiny) substrate is usually paper towel for easy cleaning, and a water bowl.

If you have the tank/enclosure near the window, just make sure the sun isn't coming through the window directly onto the tank as it could heat up too much.

If you get a juvenile they are more likely to be be feeding well and you can get a better idea of temperament, everything is a bit of a threat to hatchies due to their size. 

When I was starting out, I read the articles back to front by Doc Roc, especially No 1, 2 and 10.

This is the very basics, but really helpful, and a great start, I've linked the page for you http://www.southernxreptiles.com/RA%20ARTICLE%20PAGE.htm


----------



## twistedFrog (Aug 25, 2015)

Great advice from snapped and the articles he linked to are awesome but I would also suggest never stop reading and learning. Talk to experts and observe the way they do things and replicate after all someone who has had pythons for many years will have invaluable tips

Sent from my HTC_V1 using Tapatalk


----------

